# NEW WYSIWYG EDITOR!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

*DBSTalk.COM is again proud to offer another great new feature!*

The New WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) EDITOR!

This feature is available to all members who are using IE 5.5 of later!

To turn on this feature you need to go to your User Control Panel (*User CP* button on the Top Right of Every Page) Once in the Control Panel click on *User Options*, finally click the button to *turn on* WYSIWYG Editor and click *Save Options*.

All VBcodes fully work with this new editor! :grin:

You can use features such as pressing CTRL-B for *BOLD* CTRL-I for _Italics_ CTRL-U for Underline and so on. 

_(Note: The editor only works when posting a new post, editing a post or replying to a post. Quick Reply still uses the standard editor)_

*Enjoy!*


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

This is just way too cool.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just FYI, the spell checker does NOT work in the new editor YET. I am working on it.

Enjoy!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool....:righton:
Thanks, Scott


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Being a Navigator die-hard all these years has not been an easy road to travel. Now this. 

I suppose I will have to capitulate and open myself and my PCs to all the back-doors, trojans and worms that I.E.'s legendary security holes and other weaknesses seem to attract.

Is WYSIWYG worth it to me.? That, my friends, I shall ponder.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes I can confirm that it does not work in Netscape 

I will stay on top of this code as it is being updated.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

B

C


----------

